# Lightroom Edit in Photoshop warning message since update



## markstothard (Apr 14, 2017)

Since update of Lightroom to CC2015.10  and Camera Raw to 9.10 (within Photoshop CC2017.1), I am getting a warning message when using Ctrl+E to Edit in Photoshop.


The message states that camera raw 9.10 may be required, even though CC desktop app confirms camera raw is up to date and Photoshop "about plug ins" confirms that ACR 9.10.0.739 is installed.

see screenshot.

Any ideas?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 14, 2017)

It's a bug, but not a damaging one. Just click Open Anyway.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 14, 2017)

And check the 'Don't show again' checkbox.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 14, 2017)

It's not a big deal, but I recommend leaving the Don't Show Again checkbox as it is. In normal circumstances you would generally want to see that warning. But if you tick that check box, the only way to see the dialog again is by enabling all the dialog boxes you may have chosen not to display.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 14, 2017)

I understand your point, but if you use Lightroom CC, you should never see that warning. Lightroom and Camera Raw always get updated at the same time. That's why I would happily check that box (I already did).


----------



## ST-EOS (Apr 15, 2017)

I have just updated today and noticed this issue, so I hopped over here to see if other users had the same issue. Thanks for confirming it is a bug.


----------



## GES (Apr 16, 2017)

As many others I have the same bug... but when I check the box don't show again... The warning keeps coming back.... but now without the check box option for not showing again? ....LOL


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 17, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I understand your point, but if you use Lightroom CC, you should never see that warning. Lightroom and Camera Raw always get updated at the same time. That's why I would happily check that box (I already did).



Yeah, well, I do have CC and I am getting that error after doing the latest update, despite having everything updated (according to the CC app).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 17, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Yeah, well, I do have CC and I am getting that error after doing the latest update, despite having everything updated (according to the CC app).



As explained in this thread, it's a bug.


----------



## Patricia Gould (Apr 23, 2017)

I am getting a slightly different error message so I don't know if this is the same bug. I've uninstalled and reinstalled both LR and PS yesterday to the latest versions and still getting this. The only way I can edit in PS is to open the file directly into PS, then sync with LR after editing.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 23, 2017)

That's not a slightly different error, that's an entirely different error. It's not the same bug. You may want to reset the preferences of both applications. Reinstalling does not do that.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 23, 2017)

I also spent a fair amount of time in Photoshop yesterday after the updates and getting this error.  I started pretty regularly getting a "Operation cannot be completed due to a programming error" which I had never seen before.  After dismissing the dialog it works, but would come back at random times.  Never seen that ever before.  I think there's something a bit flakey in the new versions, though I got through all the edits and everything did function OK. But say it maybe 6-8 times over a couple hours.


----------



## Patricia Gould (Apr 23, 2017)

"You may want to reset the preferences of both applications. Reinstalling does not do that."

That didn't help at all - same error message after resetting the preferences and restarting both apps. I searched for a forum with my particular error message and got nowhere so that's why I posted here. If you know of a thread with this problem, I would appreciate a link to it. I've found the same problem, posted by a user, in a thread on Adobe but nobody is answering the question.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 23, 2017)

Patricia Gould said:


> "You may want to reset the preferences of both applications. Reinstalling does not do that."
> 
> That didn't help at all - same error message after resetting the preferences and restarting both apps. I searched for a forum with my particular error message and got nowhere so that's why I posted here. If you know of a thread with this problem, I would appreciate a link to it. I've found the same problem, posted by a user, in a thread on Adobe but nobody is answering the question.



I'm afraid not. There are similar problems with Photoshop not starting when an image is sent from Lightroom, but nobody seems to have the definite solution.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 23, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I'm afraid not. There are similar problems with Photoshop not starting when an image is sent from Lightroom, but nobody seems to have the definite solution.


I had that also once, thought it was me.  Photoshop got hung in a CPU loop and I had to kill it and start over.  Glad to hear it's "known".


----------



## Woodbutcher (Apr 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I understand your point, but if you use Lightroom CC, you should never see that warning. Lightroom and Camera Raw always get updated at the same time. That's why I would happily check that box (I already did).



Hmm, in my CC app it now lists Camera RAW as a separate app to update, along with LR and Photoshop.  It didn't used to do that, but started back a rev or two.  I'm on the current right now.  Maybe two back?  .8.  Mac version.  So you could potentially be out of sync if you don't update all.  Not sure about the update process with perpetual version though.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 24, 2017)

Woodbutcher said:


> Hmm, in my CC app it now lists Camera RAW as a separate app to update, along with LR and Photoshop.  It didn't used to do that, but started back a rev or two.  I'm on the current right now.  Maybe two back?  .8.  Mac version.  So you could potentially be out of sync if you don't update all.  Not sure about the update process with perpetual version though.


I guess I was speaking to availability, not your making the choice to not update.

LR Perpetual, to may recollection, has been updated on the same schedule (but not with all the features) or LR CC.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 24, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> I guess I was speaking to availability, not your making the choice to not update.
> 
> LR Perpetual, to may recollection, has been updated on the same schedule (but not with all the features) or LR CC.



The perpetual version is technically the same as the CC version, your license determines what you get. So yes, the perpetual version is updated with the same schedule. However, people who have the perpetual version would not normally have Photoshop CC, but an older version of Photoshop. The last perpetual version of Photoshop was CS6. So they _will and should_ get the warning that their Camera Raw versions are not the same.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The perpetual version is technically the same as the CC version, your license determines what you get. So yes, the perpetual version is updated with the same schedule. However, people who have the perpetual version would not normally have Photoshop CC, but an older version of Photoshop. The last perpetual version of Photoshop was CS6. So they _will and should_ get the warning that their Camera Raw versions are not the same.



Indeed, and a very good point.


----------



## John Coveney (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for this thread - any news on when Adobe will sort the bug? Thanks John C


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 23, 2017)

John Coveney said:


> Thanks for this thread - any news on when Adobe will sort the bug? Thanks John C


Very, Very Soon...


----------

